# Camp Chef Smoke Vault 18"



## spwalker75 (Nov 14, 2016)

I've just started using my Smoke Vault 18" and had a mediocre pork butt and a very nice whole chicken. My question now is can I use wood chunks instead of wood chips in my smoker and will that give me longer lasting smoke? I plan on smoking a turkey for Thanksgiving. Any advice on the best type of wood to use for turkey? Thanks.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 14, 2016)

Yes, absolutely you can use chunks.

I usually start out with a combo of chunks & chips to get it going.

Then I only add chunks every 45 minutes to an hour.













2-19-16 12.JPG



__ SmokinAl
__ Nov 14, 2016






Hope this helps!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 14, 2016)

Heck yeah ya can use chunks, big as you can fit in the pan.
I just acquired a CCSV24 and love it, I'm using the Western brand of wood chunks.
Not as chunky as I'd prefer, lots of small pieces and chips with a few nice chunks.
But it's relatively inexpensive/convenient and they've a good variety.
http://www.woodinc.com/wood-chunks.html


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2016)

It's real easy to make your own chunks out of wood splits.

Much cheaper than buying them.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/242787/cheap-wood-chunks-free-sawdust

Al


----------



## spwalker75 (Nov 15, 2016)

Great. Thanks! One more question, should I soak the chip/chunks before smoking?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 15, 2016)

spwalker75 said:


> Great. Thanks! One more question, should I soak the chip/chunks before smoking?


*NO !!!*

Do not soak the wood, it won't smoke properly.

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 15, 2016)

I used to soak chips thinking they"d last longer, nope.
They'd just smolder and then , poof, smoke up just as quick.
Waste of time/effort.


----------



## redrocker65200 (Nov 16, 2016)

I have the same smoker. I use chunks, and depending on size and temp I usually have to add more every hour or so.  But I am by no means an expert.


----------



## r2 builders (Dec 21, 2016)

I use chunks as well (even though the smoker manual says not to) I place the chunks in cast iron skillet on a small rack over the burner (I ditched the OEM chip pan) When smoking a turkey I will start out with a few chunks and let those burn down till I get TBS the add every hour as needed.


----------

